# Is ASCI card worth it?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thinking of going down to Spain in October maybe into early November, but we don't have a 2014 ASCI discount card.

Is it worth getting one (if I can locate one) at this late stage of the year. What would a 14 or 16 euro ASCI discount site cost without a card?

Richard


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Richard

How long is a piece of String. At worst there is a euro or two saving but sometimes its several euros saving. It doesn't take long to recover the investment in the book. If you are staying in one place for a week or two its always worth checking with the campsite to see if they offer a better discount.

If you want a book I think either of the Clubs may still have them and I did see someone on e-bay selling them.

David


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Basically yes.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

It can pay for itself in one or two nights. We have stayed on sites for €16 which normally charge €35 to €40. In fact we are en route to one in southern Brittany today.

The main problem you'll face is campsites shutting towards the end if October. 

Morph


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not all savings are the same.

We stayed on Camping Estrellas (Barcelona) for one night in 2013. Cost €16 with ACSI card. Without the card it would have been €36.97.

On the other hand, in June of this year I stayed solo at Camping Bel Sol (Pineda de Mar). It's a €16 site but it was cheaper (€11.50) to just pay full price.

In most cases it will be cheaper with ACSI but worth checking.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We find it worth having the card

If you intend staying for a long time at one site then there may be concessions to be had that would be cheaper than an ASCI site

The only thing to check is are there ASCI sites open in Oct in the area you want to be in 

We found many sites closed by Oct in Spain but we were on the coast and travelling rather than staying put

aldra


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the 2013 edition so only need the card. 

The ASCI site only has Dutch and German versions available, but I cant see the listings changing much between 2013 and 2014.

Sounds like it could be worth getting a 2014 card then.

Richard


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got my card From the caravan club, arrived this morning,
You don't have to be a member to get it, just visit the website
And give them some dosh :lol:


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, just found out that the CC sells them!!!

Which beggars the question; We booked a week at Camping Chateau du Drancourt near St. Valery last year plus a ferry crossing.

Was charged £24 per night for the privilege. We decided to stay on a further 2 days and when we went to reception the girl asked us if we had an ASCI card which we did and was charged 16 Euro or £13.25 per night and we were on the same pitch!

That's £75.25 for the week we were overcharged!!

Why can't they offer the same deals as ASCI?

I thought the CC was supposed to work for the members not rip them off!!

Richard


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Admin charges Richard! :roll: 

Or some other spurious justification.

One excellent reason why I would never let any organisation do the booking for me when I was quite capable of doing it myself . . . they have you firmly gripped by the short hairs!! 8O 

Dave


----------

